# Porter Cable Flush Trim less than $5



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Saw this on Eagle and was wondering if these bits were good quality. For the price, you could just use and throw away away when dull, but I'd like to get away from the "use and throw away" stuff. I would use these for acrylic.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Eagle bits are very good, if you really want a good deal from Eagle, look on the same web page at the price cutter bits, they have a 70 bit set for $199.99, that makes them a true use and throwaway, just a little under $3.00 per bit. Robbie


----------

